# River Race Track Club Race 8/13/11



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The new layout is done and it's time for some River Racin'. This is a smooth and FAST layout. Come get you some and learn that fast line before next week's HARC.

Racing starts at 6:00 PM. Letting the sun get a low in the sky and we will finish up as cool as can be under the lights.
Signup ends and track closes at 5:30 PM
$20 first class, $10 each additional class.

Classes will be:
Nitro Buggy
Electric Buggy
Truggy (mixed nitro/electric)
Short Course


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

No pictures yet but here are the names of the current features:
Brokeback Mountain
The Big *** Tripple
Double - Double
Step Up
Step Down (wanted a side step but Brian couldn't figure out what that looked like)
The Snow Cone
Zero Interst Bank (just like today's banks, it has no real value)
Off Camber Turn


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

You can call the step up-step down, "the Texas 2 step"!

Brokeback Mountain and the off camber turn could be combined and you could just call it "Brokeback Mountain now featuring Darren's hole on the backside"!

You will have to see this last one to understand!:rotfl:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> You can call the step up-step down, "the Texas 2 step"!
> 
> Brokeback Mountain and the off camber turn could be combined and you could just call it "Brokeback Mountain now featuring Darren's hole on the backside"!
> 
> You will have to see this last one to understand!:rotfl:


Yikes! There's a mental image that I REALLY want to go away!

Regardless, I'm gonna be there Sat nite, two classes. My buddy Joe Brown is gonna be there too. Old guys rule! :dance:


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Im in for some river racing!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in! Rusty/Darren better hope a bug doesn't bite me on the back of the neck again this race. Yall are going down!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> I'm in! Rusty/Darren better hope a bug doesn't bite me on the back of the neck again this race. Yall are going down!


Are you calling me out?!!! I have to give you credit for bawls, if not brains.

Okay, here's how it's gonna play out. I'm gonna use my new super-duper, fastest-in-the-world radio that has latency so low that I'm the only person on the Planet that can distinguish it from lesser radios - to punt you all the way into the San Bernard River! :dance:

So, if I were you, I'd spend this week waterproofing my electronics...

P.S. If for some crazy reason you are able to finish in front of me ( I honestly can't imagine how ) I'll just whack you over the head with the super-duper radio. It is after all a bit heavy.

P.P.S. Bring ol' Redi-Electric with you. I might as well stomp a mudhole in him while I'm at it.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

lmao


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Rusty is awesome

I am planning on it.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

LJ boys might make this one. Big Sexy in the house!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Labrat99 said:


> Are you calling me out?!!! I have to give you credit for bawls, if not brains.
> 
> Okay, here's how it's gonna play out. I'm gonna use my new super-duper, fastest-in-the-world radio that has latency so low that I'm the only person on the Planet that can distinguish it from lesser radios - to punt you all the way into the San Bernard River! :dance:
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!

Rusty is already half a lap ahead and the race hasn't even started yet!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

A day later and I'm still laughing my *** off at Rusty. It seams to have left Derick speechless. LOL. I might have to let Rusty "bank" some Yeti Points for the upcoming Memorial Race.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ya'll look out! I'm gonna make it out. I start one lap ahead because I AM AWESOME!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Or maybe because you are 40 now. lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> A day later and I'm still laughing my *** off at Rusty. It seams to have left Derick speechless. LOL. I might have to let Rusty "bank" some Yeti Points for the upcoming Memorial Race.


Oh, he knows I'm just funnin' with him a little bit. I really probably won't punt him much further than the parking lot and the only way I'd ever hit him over the head is if he says something unflattering about Celine.

Mark is right though - I AM pretty awesome, he just forgot to add "modest". An oversight, I'm sure.

Looks like a decent turnout is shaping up for Saturday - I can't wait!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Not gonna be able to make it this weekend, catch you guys at the next HARC.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Got the new radio setup in the buggy. I'm ready for some River Racin'. Gonna have to give Derick a much overdue beating. Don't chicken out on me.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm ready for some river!!! I lost a freakin piston wrist pin clip for my alpha and cAnt find it, not even with a magnet. Not sure how far it flew and the last time I saw it it was bouncing off my forehead! Anyone got any spares?


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Not gonna be able to make it this weekend, catch you guys at the next HARC.


weak.sad4sm


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Got the new radio setup in the buggy. I'm ready for some River Racin'. Gonna have to give Derick a much overdue beating. Don't chicken out on me.


I'm there, just dont know when..... But, I'm there..


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Got the new radio setup in the buggy. I'm ready for some River Racin'. Gonna have to give Derick a much overdue beating. Don't chicken out on me.


Don't forget to put the stickers on your new radio for extra accuracy!!

Rusty - You're pretty funny when your not telling stories about the good ol' days...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I got money on derick, but I need to work on your buggys for that to be "official".


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> weak.sad4sm


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Derrick is so desperate to get in my head, he is sending out fat chick soft core porns. Try again, that's just fuel for the fire.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Derrick is so desperate to get in my head, he is sending out fat chick soft core porns. Try again, that's just fuel for the fire.


Lol, She wasn't fat just big boned!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Did y'all get that text too?! That was all sorts of gross! LOL


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Derrick is so desperate to get in my head, he is sending out fat chick soft core porns. Try again, that's just fuel for the fire.


LOL, Someones diggin deep... U there yet???


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track is looking great. Putting a little water on it now. Got some nice clouds providing relief from the sun.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did the race go?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Some good racing!! Track layout is fun! Quad s back! Darren still in the back! Derick whooping [email protected]$!!!! Turn left on the wall not right!!!! 
Had a good time!
Lots a fun thanks river crew!!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a great time at the river yesterday. That layout was just my style! Rob, thanks for the Hudy tune. I did put a whooping on Darren and Rusty. Guess the fat chick pole dance images distracted you during the mains...

Rusty, now that you've come to modern times and don't need a backpack for your cellular phone anymore, you can bet you'll be on the next mass fat chick text. Y'all have fun at HARC next weekend. Can't wait for the Enduro!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty, that new radio you got doesn't have the speed and latency you were talking about after all...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought I noticed Rusty with some new gear, I think that one run on the 5G network.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

LMFAO!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> I thought I noticed Rusty with some new gear, I think that one run on the 5G network.


LOL, I had to look 2x's haha, nice rubine...


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

LMFAO:rotfl:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait to hear rusty's rebuttal! Lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*thanks to Rusty*

I had a blast Sat night. A big thanks to Rusty for pitting me. it made a big difference knowing when to come in for fuel... and also to Darren, and Mike G. For the funny announcing, and especially the guys who rebuilt the track, Brian, Vernon, and Darren...The track was really fun.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Merdith said:


> I had a blast Sat night. A big thanks to Rusty for pitting me. it made a big difference knowing when to come in for fuel... and also to Darren, and Mike G. For the funny announcing, and especially the guys who rebuilt the track, Brian, Vernon, and Darren...The track was really fun.


+1 thx for pitting me also rusty, track was awesome good race mad dog, had a blast-& thanks to all the river crew.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

RMOSLEY said:


> +1 thx for pitting me also rusty, track was awesome good race mad dog, had a blast-& thanks to all the river crew.


You and Mad Dog put on a real good race and since you had different pit stategies, it was no trouble pitting for both of you. It was a fun race to watch.

Ryan - as soon as you've got enough races in this season so the drops won't hurt you on points, I'd move up. You're definitely ready for the expert class!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Rusty, that new radio you got doesn't have the speed and latency you were talking about after all...


I lay low for a couple of days and look what you guys get up to!

What we have here is a spy shot of me testing the new FUDerick U-8-ME transmitter. It's a pretty decent radio, "8" for throttle, "2" for brake, "4" and "6" for left and right, respectively.

FUDerick wanted me to test for them because of my near superhuman hand/eye coordination and I did like the radio but it wasn't without issues. The main problem was that it's on the cell band so cheaters ( like that LOSER standing next to me in the photo ) can conference call you during the race and start driving your car!

I'll probably continue to test for FUDerick from time to time, so if you see my car weaving all over the track just remember it's not my fault, it's FUDerick's!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO!!!

I just spit a piece of snickers out on my keyboard reading this!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*+1*



Labrat99 said:


> You and Mad Dog put on a real good race and since you had different pit stategies, it was no trouble pitting for both of you. It was a fun race to watch.
> 
> Ryan - as soon as you've got enough races in this season so the drops won't hurt you on points, I'd move up. You're definitely ready for the expert class!


Yes, Ryan you were definately showing the skills it takes to be in the expert class. clean driving, and fast...Oh yeah I never heard you yell and curse like some of the expert drivers do...Welcome to the club.....It's always exciting when racers get to this point when I'm like ****, he's fast....I better speed up, but how?

and Oh yeah, great driving Derek, You really bent Darren and Rusty over the drivers stand railing....:rotfl:


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

*+1*



Labrat99 said:


> You and Mad Dog put on a real good race and since you had different pit stategies, it was no trouble pitting for both of you. It was a fun race to watch.
> 
> Ryan - as soon as you've got enough races in this season so the drops won't hurt you on points, I'd move up. You're definitely ready for the expert class!


He's been ready to move to Expert. He's a good driver and knows what he's doing:cheers:


----------

